# Blame it on Pappy



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 19, 2018)

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis sent me some fillet knifes here while back. I was really proud of them and so was my Dad.
Well as luck would have it Wood craft had some fillet kits on sale so I thought what the heck.
The blades are 440C stainless with a 6 7/8" blade. The first knife handle is made with some Chittum from @against.the.grain . The other is from Dads curly pecan.
C&C



 



 




 



 



 



Rodney

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Aug 19, 2018)

That Curly Pecan is just incredible Rodney, well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## against.the.grain (Aug 19, 2018)

Good job on both! That staight grained Chittum sure turned out to be much better than expected.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 19, 2018)

Very nicely done Rodney! Maybe someday I'll give it a try too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 19, 2018)

Pecan is awesome! Great job on both! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 19, 2018)

my oh my ToTo we ain't in Kansas any more! Very nice job on those , you know how I love that pecan....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FWBGBS (Aug 19, 2018)

Boy Rodney, that's quite the spread (he-he).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 19, 2018)

Holy fillet o fish!! Nice job Rodney, those are great looking. Don't stop now....lets see some more. I bet you wanna make more....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 20, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Holy fillet o fish!! Nice job Rodney, those are great looking. Don't stop now....lets see some more. I bet you wanna make more....



Yea already started looking at knife blanks from some of the knife supply company's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 20, 2018)

Love that Pecan Rodney, it it from the chunks you were showing recently?


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 20, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Yea already started looking at knife blanks from some of the knife supply company's.



I was at TKS delivering a deer to the owner the other day and bought this one to fix up for my BIL.. Now I've got to figure out what scales to put on it for him. Sure wish I had some of that curly stuff!!

SKINNER

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Pm sent @Wildthings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 20, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Love that Pecan Rodney, it it from the chunks you were showing recently?



Yes Sir


----------



## DKMD (Aug 20, 2018)

Nicely done! Hard to pick a favorite between those two.


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 20, 2018)

Good looking Rodney!! Pecan is awesome and the colors in the chittum are cool


----------

